

What is the future of Computer Architecture - newuser_usa

With the diminishing returns of Moore&#x27;s Law, the traditional approach to Computer Architecture seems to have stop giving any meaningful returns. Do the new branches like hardware accelerators, approximate computing and neuromorphic computing have any scope? Or do we live with the diminishing gains associated with the traditional approach to Computer Architecture.
======
tgflynn
It would be interesting to see what could be done with large scale
combinational logic (ie. boolean circuits).

If you didn't have to worry about clock signals, had a simple circuit topology
(for example laminar) and thermal issues were minimal because of having a
small number of gates transitioning at any one time could you design a
programmable logic chip that was more competitive with ASICS than current
FPGAs are ?

------
akuma73
Software is going to have to pick up its game. Accelerators will help.

However, even these will be one time gains. As Bob Colwell says, it's very
difficult to replace an exponential.

This will have profound effects not just on Silicon Valley, but the global
economy. We've been riding this miracle for 40 years and it will end - soon.

------
0xc000005
different

